# Denon with Intel chipset



## Tom Walkers (Mar 9, 2021)

Hello everyone! I build a home theater and will use a small computer on Intel spent a lot of time choosing a receiver they wrote that Denon is a good choice and I read that it and Marantz are made by the same company, but when looking for information about it I read somewhere that they conflict with Intel chips, but in my opinion it was 2-3 years ago, how are things now? I will be taking Denon AVR-X3700H


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

What would you be using the computer for? If there's communication between it and the receiver that should be handled by industry standard protocols so the CPU being used shouldn't have an affect.


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a HTPC with an Intel motherboard and CPU connected via HDMI to a Marantz AVR. No problems.


----------



## gewiz44 (Oct 24, 2007)

I also have a HTPC running windows 10 using a older GTX 770 video card connected with a HDMI cable to my Denon AVR-4400H and have had no problems. TheJman has it right, "the CPU being used shouldn't have an effect."
Regards,


----------

